# Changer disque dur d'un Powerbook



## 2Bad (7 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Mon Powerbook G4 15" ne fonctionne plus... et j'ai de bonnes raisons de croire que c'est à cause du disque dur. Je suis allé chez mon revendeur Apple et il m'a dit qu'ils prenaient 300 CHF (200¤) pour le changer + les coûts du HD. C'est assez chère pour moi... alors je me disais si c'était faisable de le changer soi même. J'ai essayé de chercher des tutorials sur le forum ou sur le net... mais je ne trouve pas   

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider ou conseiller?


Merci,



2Bad


----------



## XX69 (7 Septembre 2005)

www.powerbook-fr.com

dans la rubtique bricolage...

pour info j'ai essayé sur un 12" mais c'etait trop chaud ca s'est donc fini chez l'apple center le plus proche avec une note de 380¤ (sans le disque) ... outch !!!

maxime


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2005)

Curieux, sur le PowerBook G3, la manip pour changer le disque dur est clairement expliquée dans la doc fournie avec. Je l'ai fait la semaine passée sur le miens (d'ailleurs, si tu trouves le moyen, et que tu veux tester avant de risquer d'acheter un disque pour rien (si ça vient d'autre chose, comme le contrôleur IDE, par exemple), je veux bien te donner le 2 Go qui a été remplacé par un 40 Go sur mon PowerBook. Il fonctionne parfaitement, et ainsi, tu serais sur que c'est bien le disque qui est HS.

EDIT : Ah, pis j'ai aussi trouvé ça trois threads plus loin, sur ce même forum


----------

